# Fort Wayne Cluster - Fort Wayne, IN



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

https://www.wane.com/news/local-new...SZUevGEA2VS0ryCmvijR0tX5m-5ob01jh44VXzIEv4LXM

And if you are on FB - https://www.facebook.com/wane15/videos/184188449157095/

I thought this was really cool<:

Greg is a golden retriever person (big handler and breeder) + the other golden person in that line up was Beth Johnson (Summit + big handler). 

Believe there is still a big golden specialty on Sunday. :smile2:


----------

